# rat breeders/rescues in south va/north nc



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey, everyone!

Do you have any suggestions for rat breeders/ratteries in south virginia or northern north carolina? I live almost on the state border. I am looking for a cage mate for my currently single male rat. Have any suggestions?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I know you posted this a while ago, have you found a place yet?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

If not, how far are you willing to go?


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a problem. I am currently living with my parents. And they don't think it's necessary to have more than one rat. (I am paying for all of my rat's expences.) If I get them convinced, probably around 2 hours(4 hours round trip).


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> I am currently living with my parents. And they don't think it's necessary to have more than one rat.


You can let your parents know that it's scientifically proven that rats need the company of other rats. It's so important that not even lab rats are housed alone. You can show them the housing guidelines for research animals. For example, the guidelines for the research department at the University of California, Berkeley are as follows;



> Based on the literature, the ACUC recognizes the social nature of rats and importance of allowing social contact over the minimum space recommendations in the Guide. At a minimum, all rats should be paired housed (2 per cage).


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Okay, I'll try. Thanks!


----------

